# *RESOLVED* Can someone adopt a handicaped flemish



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 15, 2006)

I know a breeder who has a male flemmie that is paralyzed in the back legs.

He is a steel buck with brown ticking. His birthday is May 31 2005. Shelives in Hillsborow Ohio and who ever is interested in him must pickhim up where she is since she does not drive. 

They are thinking of putting him to sleep if he does not gain weight.

Her name is Brenda and her email addy is[email protected]. she is ayoung breeder. I have gotten MeatHead from her and Jen has taken 2girls from her as well. Most likely asking 5 or 10 dollars and she saidthat if he is going to the bestest home ever she may just let thatperson take him.

I am waiting on a pic. Please have a heart to take him in. Get him awheelchair as well. I told her about Wiggly I believe his name is whois handicap as well. 

Angel


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 15, 2006)

here is a picture of this guy


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 15, 2006)

aww...poor guy... i would love to take him if iwas allowed to have another bun...and ohio is a little far for me sincewe're in N.C......oh i wish i could have him! i hope he finds a goodhome!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 16, 2006)

I sure hope so too. .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you guys think she should put this baby down due to being paralyze


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 16, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote:*


> Do you guys think she should put this baby down due to beingparalyze


if just the back legs are paralyzed and they can get awheelchair or something, i wouldn't put him down


----------



## dootsmom (Jan 16, 2006)

My questions are: when did this rabbit become paralized and does it have
any feelings in its back feet/legs? If it is only paralized because of a sprain, 
keeping it quiet and in a small space until it heals, can help. If there is no
feeling in its lower body, I cannot see prolonging its suffering.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 16, 2006)

I think the person who bred this animal should be responsible for finding it a home.


----------



## gentle giants (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh, god...He's so gorgeous...! How long has hebeen paralyzed? The main thing for me to decide whether or not anyanimal should be put down is their quality of life, of course. And thatcan really differ from animal to animal, it depends partly on whetherthe individual is really bothered by the disability. What I'm gettingat is, if the rabbit learned how to use a bunny wheelchair, and seemedhappy tooling around in it, then there is no reason to put him down.But if the wheelchair frightens the rabbit, or it is very depressed byit's loss of ability, then yes, it's time.
If I had a little moremoney, I would be on my way there tomorow. But I can't use money thatis going to go toward feed and vet care for the rabbits I already haveto go get another, no matter how much he needs help. 
Please, SweetPeasMommie, keep us updated on this and let us know what happens with this beautiful boy.


----------



## bunnyslave (Jan 16, 2006)

WHAT A LOVE!! 

its hard to tell from pics, but he doesn't seem like he is overweight,lassie? i think he looks great! but i honestlydon't think that lassie meant anything mean by her comment either.... 

I agree with lissa, that the breeder should be responsible for findinghim a good home, but there's nothing wrong with asking for help rightand it seems like thats what she is doing through "sweetpeasmommie".

I hope that this darling will find a good home.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 16, 2006)

her and I were just talking and she told meabout it. She said that they were going to put him down due to beingparalized. I think he was born like it. I'll ask her. I offered to helpfind him a home not let him be put down.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 17, 2006)

Anouncement. Someone is concidering taking him. He will have the best home ever. 

For those of you that really think that he should be put down withoutgetting that looked that. That ain't no heart for this bun at all.There is a member here that has a bun who is paralized in his back legsand has made a wheelchair for this bun. This bun has a wonderful homeand loves to play around. She is a member here on this forum and Ibelieve her screen name is Wiggly.

ME can you close this thread.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm glad he has a home. If you can, Angel, keep us updated on his progress .


----------

